# Cabo do anemômetro Davis VP2



## joaodelai (10 Ago 2010 às 22:44)

Amigos, estou com uma dúvida, o cabo que liga o anemômetro da Davis que inicialmente é de 12m pode ser substituido ou estendido por outro maior? O cabo é simples, usado em telefones não é?

Seria possível estende-lo para uns 25m sem perder a fiabilidade dos 2,5s?


----------



## lsalvador (11 Ago 2010 às 15:32)

Oi podes comprar uma extensão de telefone "normal" de 2 pares.

Eu tive de o fazer mas foi só 7,5 metros, sem problema.

Por aquilo que a Davis fala com uma extensão grande só perdes rajadas de grande velocidade, mas quando deixar de as apanhar, talvez a estação ja tenha saido do lugar


----------



## joaodelai (11 Ago 2010 às 19:04)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi podes comprar uma extensão de telefone "normal" de 2 pares.
> 
> Eu tive de o fazer mas foi só 7,5 metros, sem problema.
> 
> Por aquilo que a Davis fala com uma extensão grande só perdes rajadas de grande velocidade, mas quando deixar de as apanhar, talvez a estação ja tenha saido do lugar



Ok, mas as atualizações de vento continuaram em 2,5 segundos?


----------



## lsalvador (11 Ago 2010 às 20:02)

O meu com os 7.5 metros continua de 2.5 em 2.5 segundos, so perdes rajadas muito fortes, mas como ja te respondi isso, mal de ti ou do local onde esta a estação se chegar a esse ponto. Mas para não teres duvidas podes comprar a extensão de cabo da própria Davis.


----------

